# Keeping different animals in a DCN?



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I want to get a DNC when I move in July, I have the cash to buy it, but not the space right now, sadly.

At my new place, I am allowed to have caged pets, which is not the case in my current place, but that lease is almost up. 

I want to get a pair of ferrets, but my question is, should I get two SCN, or can I just close the gap between the DNC and keep the ferrets/rats on top/bottom?

I've heard of people doing it with rabbits and other animals, but I'm sort of iffy about the rat/ferret combo.

Has anyone done this? Or have any advice?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've heard of people doing it. I'd be leery though as ferrets will catch and kill rats. Plus, ferrets need four hours out minimum a day and rats need a minimum of 1 hour so I'd worry abuot that time devotion.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

Up until Monday I had my ferrets in the top part of my DCN and my two older rats in the bottom part. It worked out fine. I put the litter pan over the hole for the ferrets so they couldn't look down and see the rats.
The rats took no notice of the ferrets and the ferrets took no notice of the rats. Just make sure they never come into contact.  

Before the ferrets, I kept my degus in the bottom part and my rats in the top part... That combo did not work as well. The rats constantly were getting under the litter pan so they could pee on the degus and then the degus would jump up and they would bite each other through the bars. 


If you're interested in getting ferrets, I would strongly recommend the holisticferret60.proboards.com. They have great advice about switching to raw and everything ferret. You can even get a mentor for switching if you need to. Before joining there I didn't realize that ferrets need water bowls instead of bottles.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

I definitely have the time for both, so that I'm not worried about. I keep my classes all grouped in the afternoon, and work at night, so from 8am until usually about noon, I have free time, then most of the time from 11pm until I go to bed is free.
I know ferrets are carnivores, so that's what I was worried about. I also really love the cage I have now for my rats, so I might just get a FN for the ferrets if I decide to, and keep the rats in their current cage. 
I wouldn't be getting the ferrets until June or July, so I'm starting my research now, haha!


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

FN might not be available by then. They have stopped making them. There are sales going on for DCNs all the time though. I just got my ferrets a DCN for $179 by using a coupon in addition to a sale Petco had.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

All these great sales are going on right now, and I'm half kicking myself for not just buying one now, but my thoughts might change. I definitely want to upgrade my rats at some point any way though, but I only have three, so I feel like a DNC is overkill.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Jul 24, 2012)

There is no such thing as a cage that is "too large." I kept my two rats (back when I had just Raiko and Raimei) in the whole DCN for a while until I unexpectedly rescued the degus and needed the cage. Raiko and Raimei enjoyed the space, but they don't mind being in just half either. 

However, I thought just half of the DCN was too small for my two ferrets... As of this Saturday, I'll have four ferrets in a DCN.. which is basically the same as two in a single CN.. but anyway... I'm rambling.


----------



## ahrat (Aug 12, 2013)

See, my rats are out almost the entire day. They have a whole living room to do whatever they want as long as I'm home, which is basically 10+ hours a day. I have a lot of thinking to do! I might just get some more rats. I know I want at least one more. I've been budgeting my money better, and it's amazing how much you can save! So now I'm overwhelmed with the things I can do, haha.


----------



## ratswithfoxandbear (Feb 12, 2014)

Just be careful with the ferrets. I thought long and hard about bringing home ferrets a few days ago. This is going to sound a bit harsh (it did to me anyway), but ferrets live a lot longer than rats. I don't know your personal situation, of course. What did it for me was the fact that in five years, I will not have the same amount of time I do now. I know my new job is going to require many more hours than what I am working now. It broke my heart because, honestly, I started getting that "new pet" itch. Long term, though, it would not be best for the ferret. My free-time will be cut down with my new job, and therefore, my play time will be cut down. Between four rats needing at least an hour (really... two hours) and the possibility of a ferret or two... oi. That is another job on its own. It all depends on your personal situation, of course.

In regards to cage size, I think that you could easily split a DCN if you choose to do so. My four girls all live in the double. They have the full space to themselves. I see it as being luxurious for them. Do you know if it is possible to stack a single Ferret Nation on top of a single Critter Nation? Midwest is a clever company, and I wonder if that is possible. Best of both world sort of thing.


----------

